
Microsoft exec says Zune software coming to the Mac - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/10/13/microsoft_exec_says_zune_software_coming_to_the_mac.html
======
rbanffy
It will be welcomed by all three Mac users who happen to have a Zune...

~~~
adamkittelson
I'm one of the three, so this is good news for me.

Honestly if the port is good then it's good news for Mac users in general, the
Zune software is, in my opinion, a better music player than iTunes,
independent of whether or not one owns a Zune device.

I'm also a fan of the subscription service.

------
kogir
Zune.net has worked on Mac with Silverlight for ages.

Given that WP7 doesn't support email, contact, or calendar sync with your
computer even on windows, I'm guessing this is just for firmware updates and
_maybe_ Zune downloadable content?

Don't get too excited. Zune on PC makes _very_ heavy use of WPF, which would
be epic to port.

~~~
contextfree
I thought I remember reading that it doesn't use WPF at all, but uses the same
internal-only framework (Iris?) as Media Center?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Do you mean Splash?

------
jdp23
Useful for Windows Phone 7 ... Wired has some scenarios for where this would
be useful: you're a heavy user of Office, Windows Live, or XBox Live.

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/how-and-why-youd-
use-...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/how-and-why-youd-use-windows-
phone-7-with-a-mac/)

------
moskie
iTunes on Windows and Zune on Mac: a race to the bottom.

------
jfb
If it allows syncing of iTunes content and pain-free access to the address
book (I'm trusting that WP7 supports CalDAV natively) I would consider
switching from my iPhone. I mostly use my phone as an DMP and web browsing
device, so I'm not that particular about a lot of the features that bind
people to one platform or another.

------
evo_9
So what is the best iTunes alternative on Mac and/or Zune/WMP alternative on
Windows? Why are the alternatives better?

I'm curious what others run instead because on Mac I have personally had no
issues what-so-ever with iTunes and i have a pretty large library (over 100g).
In the past I've run iTunes on my work machine (PC XP) for a long time too
since I'm familiar with it and I haven't had much trouble with that either.

------
__mlm__
Wow, who edited that article? a 5 year-old?

------
jcromartie
Seriously? Why do they still call it "Zune?" I thought Zune had failed.

